# Circuito marshall con mosfet o valvulas , alguien tien algo?



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 27, 2007)

hace meses que recorro este foro, por lo general siempre se encuentran respuesta , pero sobre este tema (circuitos marshall) no encuentro nada, alguien tendra algun tipo de información que pueda brindarme, muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2007)

Admirad lo que puede hacer google...   Hay que buscar....

http://www.drtube.com/marshall.htm

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 28, 2007)

Gracias muchas gracias, esa pagina no la habia ubicado, de todas maneras lo que pretendi decir  era que si alguien en el foro tenia un diseño de algun amplificador y que hubieran realizado, para que pudieran recomendarlo o ayudarte en el armado, pero tal vez esto tambien se puede buscar, ,al final no se para que es el foro.....


----------



## Dano (Nov 28, 2007)

El foro sirve para plantear dudas que en google o en otro lugar no se encuentran las respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 29, 2007)

En otro hilo solicité a Radioamateur que me facilitara esquemas de amplificador de audio a válvulas. Otro usuario me respondió que buscara en Google antes de preguntar y me anexó un link, respondí que solicité a Radioamateur colaboración porque sus circuitos SON SENCILLOS DE REALIZAR, ESTÁN MUY BIEN EXPLICADOS Y FUNCIONAN. En el mensaje anterior a éste, otro compañero solicita información sobre circuitos de Marshal y se le vuelve a responder, en este caso Dano, en el mismo estilo que a mí, que busque por internet y se le da éste mismo Link: http://www.drtube.com/marshall.htm , pues bien señores, ESTE LINK NO VALE PARA NADA, si ustedes logran realizar un circuito de éste link y hacerlo funcionar, les pago el circuito. NO ESTÁN EXPLICADOS LOS CIRCUITOS; FALTAN DATOS FUNDAMENTALES ASÍ COMO DE CONSTRUCCIÓN. Para finalizar, si solicitamos colaboración en éste foro, ES OBVIO QUE YA HEMOS BUSCADO CON EL GOOGLE. Por cierto fiaros de los circuitos que encontrais por Google y perederis mucho tiempo y dinero. Por último he usado las mayúsculas ya que como no se puede decir más claro, lo digo más alto. Si lanzo una cuestión en el foro, no pierdas tiempo en mandarme a buscar en Google, o me ayudas o te callas, por que así el tiempo que inviertas en mi consulta será provechoso.
Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 29, 2007)

Juan Carlos, no hay que ser descortés para expresar tus comentarios. Recuerda que estamos en comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 29, 2007)

Juan Carlos, creo que aquí encuentras lo que estas buscando:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 29, 2007)

Li-ion, siento haber parecido descortés, creo que he sido enérgico y contundente pero no descortés. Si he parecido descortés nada más lejos de mi intención, desde aquí pido disculpas a todos. Gracias por el enlace y saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 29, 2007)

Estimado Li-ion, el amigo Juan Carlos no pudo precisar mejor mi punto de vista y aclaracion del tema, eso quiere decir que comparto ampliamente lo que dice, o sea que cuando yo particularmente solicito informaciónmarcion, diseños,  esquema, ,etc. es que lo que he podido encontrar no sireve, no esta claro, le falta datos y es fisicamente imposible hacerlo excepto se tengan muy pero muy amplios conocimientos y experiencia en electronica, eso me da como que algunos se molestan por nuestro poco conocimiento, y tal vez tiene razon y hemos entrado en un foro para determinado y mul alto nive de conocimiento, ya que me parese que cada vez que solicito algo un moderador me replica como si le resultara molesto ayudarme , pues lo siento mucho de verdad asi que sin pretender causar molestian si saben de algun foro para personas con pocos conocimientos y esperiencia les agradezco me lo indiquen, gracias por todo, y graciuas amigo JUAN CARLOS por comprender mi punto de vista...


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Nov 29, 2007)

Juan Carlos, por mi poca experiencia en el foro, este por supuesto , que es el unico al que entro, porque tenes la suerte de contar con buena gente, recorda que Li-ion y tecnicdeso, son las dos personas de mayor conocimiento y con dispocision a ayudarte en lo que se te pueda ocurrir, si no conocen o saben del tema buscan y te envian información y comparten lo que ellos contruyeron, lamentablemente no todos son asi....


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> ya que me parese que cada vez que solicito algo un moderador me replica como si le resultara molesto ayudarme



Si lo dices por mi disculpame verdaderamente, no fue con intensión de ofender.



> recorda que Li-ion y tecnicdeso, son las dos personas de mayor conocimiento y con dispocision a ayudarte



Te faltó agregar a TioPepe y Fogonazo que ultimamente anda como loco con el teclado.  

Saludos a todos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 22, 2007)

Te sirve esto? es el 8280

Este es con integrados......

Estos son fender con transistores bipolares, no se que queres hacer, asi podría ser mas objetivo.
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.

PD: Controlate en el foro, no ayudo a descontrolados y espero no estar haciendo una excepción.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Dic 26, 2007)

estoy en el tema ahora, gracias por tu colaboracion...

Jorge


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Dic 26, 2007)

No es desesperacion sino como impotencia al no poder conseguir información,  y no siempre buscando en google encontras, y lo que encontras no esta muy claro y no tenes idea de como buscar , tal vez esfalta de experiencia lo reconozco, pero nunca esperas la respuesta busca en google, quizas este no es el foro adecuado para mi poquito conocimiento.. de todas formas agradezco todos los aportes brindados por los integrantes de este, gracias ha sido de mucha utilidad


----------

